# New truck is in



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Dealership called me today. My new chassis arrived! Now to wait on the KUV body.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nice!!! what engine does it have?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nice!!! what engine does it have?


The new 7.3 gas. I can buy a lot of fuel for the price of the diesel.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Careful with the 7.3! I’ve found myself going 80 when I should be going 65 in a 17’ box!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> The new 7.3 gas. I can buy a lot of fuel for the price of the diesel.


agreed, I had a 2003 diesel duramax.. it doesnt pay to get diesel anymore, and several friends bought gas engines for their new trucks...plus the gas engines now you have tow/haul mode to get you going with a big load..
back in 2003 diesel was less than gasoline and you got better mileage....so you were making back the price of the engine quicker...then that fuel price increase kicked in and now diesel is more than gasoline..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

😭I miss my ‘78 VW Rabbit! 55mpg!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> 😭I miss my ‘78 VW Rabbit! 55mpg!


my friend kept his, took the $$ and let them put new parts in, he said the mileage went down but was still very good, and they paid him a good chunck of money..so with that hes not losing a thing..


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I’m pretty excited! Box won’t be done until may. Going to be a long month.


----------



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

That things beautiful, I'd love to get a new truck but these new Fords and service bodies are insane. Running a studded 6.0 till the wheels fall off lol.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Wolynge said:


> That things beautiful, I'd love to get a new truck but these new Fords and service bodies are insane. Running a studded 6.0 till the wheels fall off lol.


I went to look at it today. The order got messed up somewhere, it showed up being 2wd. So they are putting a order in for a replacement 4x4 chassis. Probably going to be July or august now. What a bummer. But it’s not like I needed it today anyway. No hard feelings with the dealership, their paperwork was correct, someone at the factory messed up.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

that’s what it’ll be only the higher box. Tired of bending over in the van.


----------



## Wolynge (Feb 11, 2021)

That thing would be beautiful with a slightly higher box. Not only is it nice not to be hunched up in a van, you'll have access to the tools from outside which is awesome, less climbing in and out. I'd get a little crane in the back for loading larger things. 

I'd make sure to buy a box that has key holes on each lock. I met a guy who got locked out of one of the key fob ones on a job and wasted hours in a customers driveway waiting for a locksmith to get the propress lol.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Wolynge said:


> That thing would be beautiful with a slightly higher box. Not only is it nice not to be hunched up in a van, you'll have access to the tools from outside which is awesome, less climbing in and out. I'd get a little crane in the back for loading larger things.
> 
> I'd make sure to buy a box that has key holes on each lock. I met a guy who got locked out of one of the key fob ones on a job and wasted hours in a customers driveway waiting for a locksmith to get the propress lol.


Mine will be the 6’ interior height.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Why not a box? Nice cab though!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> Why not a box? Nice cab though!


Easier access to parts not having to constantly climb in the back of the truck constantly.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> Easier access to parts not having to constantly climb in the back of the truck constantly.


Yeah, a box does suck for the knees!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> Easier access to parts not having to constantly climb in the back of the truck constantly.


a friend does excavating and loves the utility bodies for that type of work...


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 128775
> 
> that’s what it’ll be only the higher box. Tired of bending over in the van.


Buddy has the same rig except one addition, he put tool boxes on top of koenig, which brings the top of box even with the cab. then he put that cover over it.
painted everything black with red lettering and detailing


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

This is going to be my 15 year truck. So since I’m super busy I figured but once cry once. Only down fall is the KUV is steel. But I’ll make sure it gets oiled twice a year.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> This is going to be my 15 year truck. So since I’m super busy I figured but once cry once. Only down fall is the KUV is steel. But I’ll make sure it gets oiled twice a year.


Fresh road tar seems to stick well. Maybe thin some out a little with some heavy motor oil or turpentine and then apply.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> This is going to be my 15 year truck. So since I’m super busy I figured but once cry once. Only down fall is the KUV is steel. But I’ll make sure it gets oiled twice a year.


paint it up good with POR15......


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Not to sure what I’m going to do with the full crew cab. Will probably end up removing it and building a spot for my soldering tray and tool bag. I was going to just go with a extended cab but the price difference was only 600$


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> Not to sure what I’m going to do with the full crew cab. Will probably end up removing it and building a spot for my soldering tray and tool bag. I was going to just go with a extended cab but the price difference was only 600$


You mean remove the back seats? Totally, 1/3rd deep shelves on the drivers side for your toolbags and then 2/3rds deep pull out trays on the other side.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> Not to sure what I’m going to do with the full crew cab. Will probably end up removing it and building a spot for my soldering tray and tool bag. I was going to just go with a extended cab but the price difference was only 600$


air mattress to take a nap on....or as skoso said, take out seats and put in shelves for storage...just remember to put a STEEL divider from the backseat to the back of your head for flying objects if you get into an accident or need to panick stop one day....


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

skoronesa said:


> You mean remove the back seats? Totally, 1/3rd deep shelves on the drivers side for your toolbags and then 2/3rds deep pull out trays on the other side.


Yes remove the 2/3 seat. I’m going to put the inverter/tool bag solder tray inside a plywood box.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

boss man bought a brand new red ford
we were all in the parking lot looking and ewwing and ahing on it
he walked out with a 1/2'' gas pipe about 24'' long and put a really nice looking dent right in the middle of the hood. we looked at him like he was crazy, he grinned and said, I was the first to dent this one. Here, he tossed the keys at Doyle, take it into the field


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> Yes remove the 2/3 seat. I’m going to put the inverter/tool bag solder tray inside a plywood box.


Make sure the inverter has airflow. I have one in my van mounted on a wall to charge 3 packs at once. There is a box below it that I made to hold 6 packs and lined the bottom with a piece of foam.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

That’s a good idea for ladder rack


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

Dpeckplb said:


> That’s a good idea for ladder rack


Not my idea. i stole it from a co in Florida. i like it,
If you put a gate up in the front and back. you never have to tie your pipe down. it is in a ''box''
ladders can not be stolen. and the shovels on the rack is handy


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Why go with a crew cab?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

3KP said:


> Why go with a crew cab?



Because they don't put bench seats in the front anymore and bches love bench seats.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

3KP said:


> Why go with a crew cab?


That way I can keep my tool bag, inventor, drop sheets and lunches in the cab. Also my fiancé and I are looking at starting a family. It’ll be my daily driver aswell.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> ...............my fiancé and I are looking at starting a family. ...........


I told y'all bches love backseats!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Truck was born on Tuesday! So hopefully shipping very soon.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

it’s here! Finally! It’s been a long 6 months!
Box is scheduled for the last week or august.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 130280
> 
> it’s here! Finally! It’s been a long 6 months!
> Box is scheduled for the last week or august.











dropped it off at knapheide last night. Should have a service truck by the weekend.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

was a long 7 hours of driving last night but it’s finally home. Hopefully by next week I’ll be moved it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 130398
> 
> was a long 7 hours of driving last night but it’s finally home. Hopefully by next week I’ll be moved it.


You should put a cargo basket over the cab!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

1/2 moved in.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Definitely one of a kind, I’ve never seen a crew cab truck with that body on the back. I like it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Definitely one of a kind, I’ve never seen a crew cab truck with that body on the back. I like it.


There’s two others around me but they are both extended cab. I was at first go extended but it was 500$ more to get the full crew. If it would have came on the full 203” wheelbase with extended cab and a 12’ box I’d have went that route. But the chassis shrunk to a 193” wheel base. 
It amazes me how you buy a new truck for work and contractors and other trades or customers give you a hard time. But contractors can buy cottages and vacation houses or motorcycles and you Say something and they say I deserve it.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Goodthing I had 95% of everything moved over to the Kuv. I parked the van at a buddies with the for sale sign. Apparently some skid decided they needed the van more than me. Unfortunately for them chevy has a really good anti theft system. Unfortunately for me they did 1400$ in damage. Only stuff missing is a bucket with all my pipe wrenches. They were my great grandfathers when he was a millwright in the 60’s and 70’s. They had more sedimentary value than monetary.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Make a call to every pawn shop, watch Craigslist, FB market place, and whatever else you might have up there!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Finally got the lettering done. The logo medallion is on the hood aswell.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Not to sure what I’m going to do with the full crew cab. Will probably end up removing it and building a spot for my soldering tray and tool bag. I was going to just go with a extended cab but the price difference was only 600$


Don't you dare take those back seats out of that truck,you might need to haul 4 people somedays


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 130843
> Finally got the lettering done. The logo medallion is on the hood aswell.


Oops you messed up putting anykind of company name or lettering on your truck,now if you haul your excavator with that truck the dots will get you and you will have to go get an inspection,physica,and all the crap that goes with it,we have a one ton dump with nothing on it so if they pull us over we are going to the farm with it,the dot crap is a major headache and more money


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sparky said:


> Oops you messed up putting anykind of company name or lettering on your truck,now if you haul your excavator with that truck the dots will get you and you will have to go get an inspection,physica,and all the crap that goes with it,we have a one ton dump with nothing on it so if they pull us over we are going to the farm with it,the dot crap is a major headache and more money


Already have all that stuff for the big dump truck. I have a AZ drivers license so licensed to drive 18 wheelers. My plumbing supplier actually got stopped and fined for not having a truck lettered.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Already have all that stuff for the big dump truck. I have a AZ drivers license so licensed to drive 18 wheelers. My plumbing supplier actually got stopped and fined for not having a truck lettered.


Never heard of that,if we get pulled over we are gonna play dumb, But if you have your company name on that truck the DOT’s will get you


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sparky said:


> Never heard of that,if we get pulled over we are gonna play dumb, But if you have your company name on that truck the DOT’s will get you


Up here any combination towed vehicle over 8800# needs a A class license. Only exemption is RV trailers. The dot love to pick on landscape or guys going and renting a skidsteer at Home Depot. My trailer itself is rated for 14,000#, it weighs 2600#. So off the number above I can’t really even tow a car on it. Just another way they get more money from us.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Up here any combination towed vehicle over 8800# needs a A class license. Only exemption is RV trailers. The dot love to pick on landscape or guys going and renting a skidsteer at Home Depot. My trailer itself is rated for 14,000#, it weighs 2600#. So off the number above I can’t really even tow a car on it. Just another way they get more money from us.


Yep it sucks,I don't have any advertising on our dump truck,we just working on a farm if we get pulled over


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

one good thing about self isolation is that I could finally have a excuse to go through the truck, I’ve been digging through a bin with my drill bits thrown in it since the top drawer slide broke in November. I took the spare beat up husky from storage but unfortunately the base of it is rotten. It should last me the next year I hope.
Now if only we could get material to actually carry stock on the truck.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> View attachment 131256
> 
> View attachment 131252
> 
> ...


Would you buy the cat mini ex again if you could go back in time???how do you like the cat???have you used any other brands mini ex before you bought the cat???


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sparky said:


> Would you buy the cat mini ex again if you could go back in time???how do you like the cat???have you used any other brands mini ex before you bought the cat???


I love the cat, before I bought it we demo’s a bobcat and a kabota. The kabota is a cheap machine for a reason. The bobcat was nice but didn’t have as much standard as the cat. Cat comes with all the auxiliary hydraulics already run, brackets already welded on the stick for a thumb. The only thing I don’t like which goes with all the 5 tons and lower is they make them almost too safe now. My biggest complaint is it struggles to lift a 24x24x48” concrete catch basin. But that’s with all of the machines. My cat will lift it about a foot off the ground, kabota couldn’t lift it at all bobcat drug it around. About 6 months after I got the 4 ton cat came out with their new 6 ton, the undercarriage is only 3/4” wider, stick and boom are about a foot longer. But it’s 3 times the machine. I’m just waiting by next summer I’ll be in the green enough to upgrade my machine.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> I love the cat, before I bought it we demo’s a bobcat and a kabota. The kabota is a cheap machine for a reason. The bobcat was nice but didn’t have as much standard as the cat. Cat comes with all the auxiliary hydraulics already run, brackets already welded on the stick for a thumb. The only thing I don’t like which goes with all the 5 tons and lower is they make them almost too safe now. My biggest complaint is it struggles to lift a 24x24x48” concrete catch basin. But that’s with all of the machines. My cat will lift it about a foot off the ground, kabota couldn’t lift it at all bobcat drug it around. About 6 months after I got the 4 ton cat came out with their new 6 ton, the undercarriage is only 3/4” wider, stick and boom are about a foot longer. But it’s 3 times the machine. I’m just waiting by next summer I’ll be in the green enough to upgrade my machine.


Very nice,we have been thinking about pulling the trigger on a new mini ex,I never ran a cat brand yet but I was told they were good machines,thanks for the update,have you ever tried a Hyundai machine??they make the case brand mini ex


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sparky said:


> Very nice,we have been thinking about pulling the trigger on a new mini ex,I never ran a cat brand yet but I was told they were good machines,thanks for the update,have you ever tried a Hyundai machine??they make the case brand mini ex


Not much support this way Case wise. There’s a couple dealers but they are more farm equipment and parts seem to take longer to come in. A buddy has a case and he said when parts are needed it’s a week turn around usually. 
so far I’ve had one hose on the skidsteer and two windows in the excavator replaced(look for a windshield cover for when it’s being floated) and cat had all 3 things in stock and in my hands in less than an hour.


----------

